# Organized my Stash!



## smelvis

Check out my fairly well organized humidors and let me know what you think?










































































Okay that's about all I should show, gotta leave something to the imaginations. :hurt:


----------



## JGD

Wow.


----------



## Rasor

Good Lord sir. Thats not a stash... Thats a new B&M opening!


----------



## skiswitch6

Looks like a pretty nice B&M. The storefront could be organized a little better and the prices more apparent....... it's a little messy for a store...
wait...

what?

this is someones private stash?

:hail:

cool collection though. i can only imagine how long that took to organize.


----------



## Evonnida

Oh. My. God... You wouldn't want to adopt a 25 year old would you?


----------



## canuck2099

Wow :jaw: All that is missing is the little price tags. What are your hours ???


----------



## skiswitch6

this also popped into my head.. you should sell like 5 of those opus's, invest in a camera that doesn't take blurry close-up pictures.


----------



## Athion

Wow... 

I guess now we know where you have been for the last month or so


----------



## Bunker

My stash is feeling a little inadequate right now:tsk:


----------



## Batista30

skiswitch6 said:


> Looks like a pretty nice B&M. The storefront could be organized a little better and the prices more apparent....... it's a little messy for a store...
> wait...
> 
> what?
> 
> this is someones private stash?
> 
> :hail:
> 
> cool collection though. i can only imagine how long that took to organize.


This. :faint:I actually fell off my couch drooling at the collection. It always amazes me to see something like this. Let me know when you have some specials....


----------



## dj1340

Dave that is too well uh, well it's too damned organized.


----------



## smelvis

skiswitch6 said:


> this also popped into my head.. you should sell like 5 of those opus's, invest in a camera that doesn't take blurry close-up pictures.


Always one in a crowd LOL I actually was going to take it again but figured what fun would that be, you can now strengthen your mind by imagining what they are 

:couch2:


----------



## smelvis

Batista30 said:


> This. :faint:I actually fell off my couch drooling at the collection. It always amazes me to see something like this. Let me know when you have some specials....


daily special you come visit and smoke all you want for free :target:


----------



## Herf N Turf

Great day in the mornin' DAVE! That's awesome! I wish my organization could look that wonderfully disorganized! Or... visa versa LOL! I'd settle for one of those coolers.

Sliding this one over to Cigar Pictures. Seems the better place for all things "Stash Envy".


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

Hmmm...yes indeed...suffering from stash-envy...

Bellevue is a ways away, but the wife and I have been meaning to make it out to Washington...

EDIT: Typed "stash-envy" before I saw Herf's post. Drat! Late to the party again...


----------



## smelvis

Herf N Turf said:


> Great day in the mornin' DAVE! That's awesome! I wish my organization could look that wonderfully disorganized! Or... visa versa LOL! I'd settle for one of those coolers.
> 
> Sliding this one over to Cigar Pictures. Seems the better place for all things "Stash Envy".


Sorry Don

Would you buy I was just testing your new mod squad skills LOL :hail:


----------



## Batista30

smelvis said:


> daily special you come visit and smoke all you want for free :target:


I'll move to Bellevue, dont tempt me!


----------



## smelvis

Batista30 said:


> I'll move to Bellevue, dont tempt me!


I dare ya but ya have to bring Holts with ya :hurt:


----------



## Batista30

smelvis said:


> daily special you come visit and smoke all you want for free :target:


I'll live on your driveway in a tent if I had a Daily Cigar Buffet....hmmmm, what a nice idea.


----------



## smelvis

Batista30 said:


> I'll live on your driveway in a tent if I had a Daily Cigar Buffet....hmmmm, what a nice idea.


I have a spare room all are always welcome to visit. :couch2:


----------



## rob51461

Its a real shame Envy is a sin


----------



## Athion

That's why we missed you Dave!!  Glad to see you back


----------



## JGD

Dave, any guess on how many smokes you own?


----------



## smelvis

JGD said:


> Dave, any guess on how many smokes you own?


Well yes but am I telling NAW  Justin my nephew did a in depth inventory complete with coded box numbers, a spreadsheet with MSRP or for the old stuff a best guess and put it on cd, But since then I just about doubled it, Many of the lessor or stuff that was to mild for me I donated to the troops and I also went to mostly higher end, HTF and Cubans, So it is almost not usable now, Hum I wonder if I can play the sick uncle card and get him to help again ROTFLMAO :hail:

I will say over 300 and under 5000 does that help 

PS
That does not count the troop cigars, I am down to two coolers of troop cigars and two for me and two are empty.


----------



## Codename47

What can I say. Magnificent...


----------



## JGD

smelvis said:


> Hum I wonder if I can play the sick uncle card and get him to help again ROTFLMAO :hail:


Haha I bet you can.... If not you can always bribe him with a few nice smokes!


----------



## thebayratt

Holy moly~!~!~!~!

6 Coolers!?!???
Wow!!!

Nice Stash Dave, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ptpablo

Dave, that is an amazing stash!! well done!!! and glad to see you around!!!! i've heard and read nothing but nice things about you!!!!


----------



## shannensmall

Just wow!

I love that first humidor, that thing is awesome.


----------



## veteranvmb

Beautifull Dave: 

I wish I could do that. Everytime I get it organized, its messed up in a month. I just need to get one of those big cabinet humidors to get it right. 
J


----------



## shuckins

looking good dave!


----------



## maxwell62

smelvis.
Organized my Stash!
Check out my fairly well organized humidors and let me know what you think?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Well...since you ask.
Now that you've that organized, do you not feel the need for a nice size *traveldor*??
Might want to check ou one (or more) of these:
*Airstream International Serenity Series Travel Trailer*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ok, for real,that is ome stash, looks great, now all you have to do is resist the urge to reorganize until after New Years.


----------



## Firedawg

Never thought I was a jealous person until now. j/k Glanced at my humi and frowned but than realized what wonderful things you do for the troops and that brought the smile right back!

Incredible collection and I truly hope you enjoy all of them. Would love to see more pics whenever you get a chance since it is so inspiring!


----------



## Seminole

Holy S#!+!!! That is one heck of a stash you have there. You deserve everything you have, you do such great things for the troops, and everyone else on these boards. Good to have you back!!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

After this post I no longer consider my collection a stash.....Ill call mine "crumbs" after them pictures!!!!!


----------



## Jazzmunkee

Holy crap! :bowdown: :bowdown: We're not worthy! We're not worthy! :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## jeepthing

If need some room I'd be glad to take that drawer of AF's off your hands LOL. Great stash Bro


----------



## Sigarz

Im pretty sure even most B&Ms I've been to don't have that many. Truly outstanding!


----------



## ekengland07

Just a nice stash!


----------



## woodted

shuckins said:


> looking good dave!


The ultimate compliment from the ultimate stash!:first:


----------



## smelvis

ekengland07 said:


> Just a nice stash!


Hey Eric
Give me time I am working on growing it a bit 
:fear: oke: :twitch:


----------



## ekengland07

smelvis said:


> Hey Eric
> Give me time I am working on growing it a bit
> :fear: oke: :twitch:


Haha :laugh:

Growing? I think you need to harvest first. It just looks too full from where I'm sitting.

One of these days my stash will be that big. Just don't tell my wife. She thinks it's too big already.


----------



## Suzza

Jeez I've been trying to get my hands on an Opus X forever and you've got boatloads of em!!!

Great stash!


----------



## baderjkbr

It takes me all of 20 seconds to organize my stash. I move one small humi from one table to the next. Great stash.


----------



## jaypulay

Ummm yeah.... I'm kinda speechless... Although threads like these are great to show your wife or gf. Makes my little stash seem pretty insignificant!!


----------



## deep

:twitch:More mind-blowing then ever buddy!! Very Very Nice!!


----------



## ckay

You can see another cabinet to the right of it.


----------



## smelvis

ckay said:


> You can see another cabinet to the right of it.


Well have to keep some to myself :caked:


----------



## Bunker

What is that single, super-long churchill on the second shelf next to the Bolivar box?


----------



## FridayGt

Good freaking gracious!!! Holy cigar stash Batman! Does an ominous light appear from nowhere as the faint sound of angels singing chimes in when you enter that room?!?!

Ok, I am EXTREMELY curious about what's in those coolers. I hate being late to the party, this is magic I should have witnissed when it was first posted. Shame on me...


----------



## smelvis

FridayGt said:


> Good freaking gracious!!! Holy cigar stash Batman! Does an ominous light appear from nowhere as the faint sound of angels singing chimes in when you enter that room?!?!
> 
> Ok, I am EXTREMELY curious about what's in those coolers. I hate being late to the party, this is magic I should have witnissed when it was first posted. Shame on me...


Those are no big secret. two are empty or very close to it, Two are troop cigars for packages I/ we send to our brothers in Arms and the last two are my overflow and bombing supplies  :ranger:


----------



## FridayGt

smelvis said:


> Those are no big secret. two are empty or very close to it, Two are troop cigars for packages I/ we send to our brothers in Arms and the last two are my overflow and bombing supplies  :ranger:


Wow, just wow! If I ever get stationed in Washington, I know who I'm buttering up!!! lol
I'll bring an assortment of my favorite aged rare craft brews, and a recording of Angels singing... lol.


----------



## gibson_es

FridayGt said:


> and a recording of Angels singing... lol.


Well then, you must be taking an allison krauss album.


----------



## smelvis

Must be showing my age I have no idea who?


----------



## maxwell62

smelvis said:


> Must be showing my age I have no idea who?


Think:
Madame Shumann-Heink.
See ? Easy.


----------



## tkblazer

INSANE


----------



## MATADOR

Organized Chaos! I love it ! How long did it take you to accumilate most of your stash?


----------



## ktblunden

Holy crap! Now I know why I haven't been able to find any Tat Faces. Smelvis has them all! Truly amazing collection. I am in awe.


----------



## ca21455

I have just one word...

Walk-in humidor.

Wait, thats three words, or is it two.

I'm confused.

Nice collection anyway!


----------



## Yamaha53

ca21455 said:


> I have just one word...
> 
> Walk-in humidor.
> 
> Wait, thats three words, or is it two.
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> Nice collection anyway!


 Exactly! Get to building and keep us updated. Sheesh, no wonder many B&Ms dont have any inventory.


----------



## smelvis

Yamaha53 said:


> Exactly! Get to building and keep us updated. Sheesh, no wonder many B&Ms dont have any inventory.


Was thinking about it and not now, been smoking for over 15 years aand buying regular for over ten.

Thanks


----------



## nighthawk2k8

wow do you regulate temperatures at all in your cabinet>


----------



## smelvis

They are all in the same room so I keep my house as close to 68/70 as possible. The beads make all the difference in the world before them it was a hassle.


----------



## Sarge

:jaw: beautiful... :blah: looks again, :shocked: ... I'm actually speechless. :beerchug:


----------



## snowboardin58

smelvis said:


> Check out my fairly well organized humidors and let me know what you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay that's about all I should show, gotta leave something to the imaginations. :hurt:


HA! Is that one of the stickers I made for Shuckins? It looks like you forgot to peel the application tape off.


----------



## smelvis

Yeah it is right where it fits best, I peeled the back what makes you think I didn't?


----------



## demo

holy :shocked: you are one lucky man


----------



## smelvis

demo said:


> holy :shocked: you are one lucky man


What you saw a picture of me? ray2:


----------



## Stubby

I'm pretty sure my fiance would kill me if I bought a cabinet like that. She doesn't mind me smoking, but doesn't understand why I need over 100 cigars on hand at a time.


----------



## Rock31

My company has an office in Bellevue, I think I may need to go there for some "training" and see this collection in person lmao!


----------



## swingerofbirches

As always ... magnificent stash! 

How long did it take you to organize it?

I'm too OCD for a stash that big ... i'd be re-organizing it every other day. LOL


----------



## Krioni

:faint:Holy moly cow! What a stash! :faint:


----------



## jessejava187

Dave Im impress, They look very clean, Time for me to come over and mess it all up by looking for one stick lol


----------



## 8ball

I'm just a tad bit jealous. Just a tad.


----------



## smelvis

swingerofbirches said:


> As always ... magnificent stash!
> 
> How long did it take you to organize it?
> 
> I'm too OCD for a stash that big ... i'd be re-organizing it every other day. LOL


I did it little by little, Just started with one then went to the next, Total about a month but that's only a few hours every few day's! I used an empty 154qt cooler for temp storage as I was cleaning up and checking for any damage. It turned out pretty good but as you say I still have more to do, and I already messed up a couple by just throwing in new orders and WTS purchases LOL

I am almost out of room again, and I am not buying much now with my job and injuries in question. Oh I can't resist like the Lost City that came out but have been resisting most damn good.

Bombing month and a new Bombing thread starts sometime in January so I did get loaded for that. :bounce: :tongue1: ound: :bounce:


----------



## donovanrichardson

What an incredibly assortment of sticks! Very impressed with the humidors and organization as well! How many sticks would you venture on there all together?! I am a bit jealous but at the same time, I don't know if I would ever smoke that many in a lifetime!


----------



## rcruz1211

wow!...thats all I can say!


----------



## szyzk

Dave, that is incredible! I am blown away by your selections and organization!


----------



## smelvis

donovanrichardson said:


> What an incredibly assortment of sticks! Very impressed with the humidors and organization as well! How many sticks would you venture on there all together?! I am a bit jealous but at the same time, I don't know if I would ever smoke that many in a lifetime!


Thanks Guy's
I hate to guess buy lets say thousands, The quality is improved a bit over the last time I did this, except for my cooler for bombs and daily's it all mostly premiums by now.

Thanks for looking I will update the picks some day :redface:


----------



## donovanrichardson

smelvis said:


> Thanks Guy's
> I hate to guess buy lets say thousands, The quality is improved a bit over the last time I did this, except for my cooler for bombs and daily's it all mostly premiums by now.
> 
> Thanks for looking I will update the picks some day :redface:


Yeah definitely thousands I would say, not sure how many thousands though Dave haha!

Great looking stash though, I am SOOO impressed! I would love to see inside those coolers though if you ever get a chance to snap some pics inside. I would kill to have just ONE of those cabinets full haha!


----------



## ejgarnut

if the newer members only knew how many you have given away as bombs & also sent to the troops....

im willing to bet youve given away at least as many as you have now

either way thats incredibly impressive collection Dave!


----------



## smelvis

ejgarnut said:


> if the newer members only knew how many you have given away as bombs & also sent to the troops....
> 
> im willing to bet youve given away at least as many as you have now
> 
> either way thats incredibly impressive collection Dave!


Terry Thanks Bro
With members like you who are ALWAYS there for the troops every time we ask for help, Yes we have sent well over ten thousand cigars to the troops. You should be proud Terry, I know I am as should a good portion of the Puff membership. Very few are there every time bro it's a big deal to me to have you and the others helping. :high5:

Dave


----------



## Oldmso54

WOW - I had no idea... I am truly humbled. I made a small contribution to the troops, but Dave, I had no idea about the extent of what you do (and the other members of Puff) for them... that's really, really awesome.


----------



## smelvis

Oldmso54 said:


> WOW - I had no idea... I am truly humbled. I made a small contribution to the troops, but Dave, I had no idea about the extent of what you do (and the other members of Puff) for them... that's really, really awesome.


Hey Shawn
It's the little 5/10 packs that make up the big picture, Thanks for joining our little group Bro we are thrilled to have you with us Brother! :high5:

Dave


----------



## donovanrichardson

smelvis said:


> Hey Shawn
> It's the little 5/10 packs that make up the big picture, Thanks for joining our little group Bro we are thrilled to have you with us Brother! :high5:
> 
> Dave


Dave,

You do do a lot for our troops. I can't wait to help and give back! I'm not too familiar with all of the troop donations but do you accept them year-round or is there a particular time you let packages out?

I definitely want to get in on this! It's the least I can do for our troops at some point!


----------



## smelvis

donovanrichardson said:


> Dave,
> 
> You do do a lot for our troops. I can't wait to help and give back! I'm not too familiar with all of the troop donations but do you accept them year-round or is there a particular time you let packages out?
> 
> I definitely want to get in on this! It's the least I can do for our troops at some point!


We ship and accept donations all year, we space the raffles out so as to not wear out the good spirits we have going for our brave men and women in the service.

So anyone can just send anytime and keep watching the troop thread I posted two donations just today :high5:


----------



## donovanrichardson

smelvis said:


> We ship and accept donations all year, we space the raffles out so as to not wear out the good spirits we have going for our brave men and women in the service.
> 
> So anyone can just send anytime and keep watching the troop thread I posted two donations just today :high5:


Great! And it's cash or cigars, right? I may not be able to make it to a B&M during the summer but I could sure as heck find some money to send your way towards the purchase of come cigars!


----------



## smelvis

donovanrichardson said:


> Great! And it's cash or cigars, right? I may not be able to make it to a B&M during the summer but I could sure as heck find some money to send your way towards the purchase of come cigars!


Yeah pretty much anything we send is good, and I will never turn cash down, with shipping and buying the stuff we don't have we never have enough LOL

Thanks Guy's!!


----------



## CardinalsFan

Your my hero :rockon:


----------



## Oldmso54

smelvis said:


> Hey Shawn
> It's the little 5/10 packs that make up the big picture, Thanks for joining our little group Bro we are thrilled to have you with us Brother! :high5:
> 
> Dave


Appreciate the kind words - I'm definitely on board.


----------



## MATADOR

Looks good!


----------



## smelvis

Okay I today organized the Fuentes stuff that didn't fit in boxes, Coffins are in a separate humidor.


----------



## Rock31

Yea that's normal :dunno:

Beautiful brother!


----------



## smelvis

Rock31 said:


> Yea that's normal :dunno:
> 
> Beautiful brother!


Doesn't everyone organize their stashes Brother?


----------



## donovanrichardson

My gosh Dave....just gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous my man! That is one stash to be very proud of my man! You've got more sticks in AF than I do all together haha!


----------



## smelvis

donovanrichardson said:


> My gosh Dave....just gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous my man! That is one stash to be very proud of my man! You've got more sticks in AF than I do all together haha!


Thanks Donovan
Starbuck convinced me people would like to see and would not think I was bragging by posting photos, which is what I was worried about. I do like to play with them as I check to make sure they are all safe and sound. 

:behindsofa:


----------



## Rock31

I for one know you are bragging! ARROGANT FOOL! 

I love Cigar pr0n, maybe on my 1yr smoking anniversary I will post, just need to build up the stash!


----------



## donovanrichardson

smelvis said:


> Thanks Donovan
> Starbuck convinced me people would like to see and would not think I was bragging by posting photos, which is what I was worried about. I do like to play with them as I check to make sure they are all safe and sound.
> 
> :behindsofa:


Oh I definitely don't think it's bragging at all Dave! People definitely like seeing what other BOTLs have and of all things, I am just impressed and awed. That is a wonderful selection of cigars that ANY smoker would be happy to call theirs!

I love look at other brothers cigars and seeing what they've got going! We appreciate all of the pictures Dave! If anyone thinks you are bragging, it's merely because they are jealous!


----------



## smelvis

Rock31 said:


> I for one know you are bragging! ARROGANT FOOL!
> 
> I love Cigar pr0n, maybe on my 1yr smoking anniversary I will post, just need to build up the stash!


Dammit I can't slip nothing by a brother of the Fat  ( I'm gonna win BTW ) I am glad I didn't post pictures of the boxes and coffins then whew :smoke:


----------



## Short and Sweet

I can say, I'm honestly so jealous it brings me to tears to see something so beautiful.


----------



## smelvis

After seeing mold on another thread I thought I had better check mine it's been to long. I found a little in three coffins all Liberties. I didn't look or open full boxes but probably will when I move them to my new refrigerator turned humidor. LOL a few crappy picture.


----------



## Zfog

Thats friggin ridiculous! Holy crap Dave, quite the impressive collection. You have a lot of years of quality smoking ahead of you!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Man Dave, that is probably the best collection of coffins on this site! That is just plain incredible there Dave, I'm truly in awe of such a collection, I love checking out your pictures!


----------



## Rock31

Please tell me where I can get a Pink ribbon Stradivarius.

Dave your collection is ridiculous.


----------



## Colton1106

Dave, you're the man. That is all.


----------



## smelvis

Guy's I have some full boxes as well, and since you seem to like pictures when I get feeling up to the move to my new fridge I will post some more pictures of some cool stuff.

Thanks for all the comments, I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## smelvis

Rock31 said:


> Please tell me where I can get a Pink ribbon Stradivarius.
> 
> Dave your collection is ridiculous.


I think it was either oldtimecigars, tower cigars or maybe Emersons. I will look and see if I can find them at the time I remember I had a good coupon to use. I'll post or pm you if I can find them for sure, I just kinda forget, sometime I forget I have cigars coming and think oh I ordered that  not kidding!


----------



## Animal

Nice coffin collection, Dave!


----------



## Kampaigner

You know. I think you have more tobacco in your home then some fields. I was really impressed when i saw the stash on the first page.Just awesome! Now when i saw that coffin collection i am beside myself. None of my local B&M's have this many cigars and I'm being serious.

You sir are now my mentor. my wife will divorce me, i can smell it lol:bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## thunderdan11

That is an awesome coffin collection....Wow


----------



## Batista30

Damn Dave! I love the coffins getting stacked like that. I reminds me of a seaport where the cargo comes in! 

And your Fuentes? Imagine just walking into the room after a nice meal and thinking to yourself, "mmm, what am I in the mood for today?) and just selected a cigar off the cedar tray? It would be great if you could humidify a room just so you could that!


----------



## Booyaa

That is just beautiful, I especially like the Opus X stash, good going mate.


----------



## primetime76

Wow...I have never had a coffin cigar, and now I see why..you own all of them! LOL What a specacular collection!


----------



## Habanolover

Looking good Dave. Love the coffin collection. :tu


----------



## smelvis

Okay got messing around trying to make room, I started putting extra's into this fridge awhile ago and tonight thought I really need to put some shelves and organize this damn thing.

First sorry for dragging up this old thread but we all like pictures so here's one of my new mess


----------



## donovanrichardson

Nice stuff Dave! And we definitely like having awesome threads like this bumped up! Coffins look good down there!


----------



## Animal

Looking good, Dave! I'm still amazed by your coffin collection!


----------



## smelvis

Sorry if this seems like bragging, I wasn't honest!!!!!!!


----------



## Animal

smelvis said:


> Sorry if this seems like bragging, I wasn't honest!!!!!!!


Dude, you have every right to brag. A stash like that takes years to build and serious conviction to age. :bowdown:


----------



## Rock31

smelvis said:


> Sorry if this seems like bragging, I wasn't honest!!!!!!!


SHOWOFF! :hurt:

Dave just be quiet and be proud of your collection, now we want more pictures LOL!


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Am I the only one that can't stop coming back to this post.


----------



## smelvis

Rock31 said:


> SHOWOFF! :hurt:
> 
> Dave just be quiet and be proud of your collection, now we want more pictures LOL!


Ray I think it will be a long time before I post any pictures of my stash again, Thanks for the love though Brother!


----------



## Zogg

smelvis said:


> Ray I think it will be a long time before I post any pictures of my stash again, Thanks for the love though Brother!


busy opening up Smelvis' Mortuary service? All coffins MUST GO?

:mrgreen:


----------



## WyldKnyght

My God Dave, that's not a stash, that's a damn arsenal, you could start WW3 with that stuff, if it was food you could solve the world hunger issues...

Jealousy: is not the word to use, more like admiration, you are my new hero LOL

:hail :hail :hail :hail :hail

And people still try to challenge your bombing skills, obviously they haven't seen this thread, and if they did, they are just suicidal LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Hannibal

WyldKnyght said:


> My God Dave, that's not a stash, that's a damn arsenal, you could start WW3 with that stuff, if it was food you could solve the world hunger issues...
> 
> Jealousy: is not the word to use, more like admiration, you are my new hero LOL
> 
> :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail:
> 
> And people still try to challenge your bombing skills, obviously they haven't seen this thread, and if they did, they are just suicidal LOL LOL LOL


X2 Couldn't have said it any better myself!! :faint:


----------



## jeepersjeep

I have seen the light and his holy name is smelvis.

Thanks for the pic's! Lookin great!!!!


----------



## Hoghunter

I would pay a cover charge to enter your house just to look


----------



## chrisw17

Wow, just wow. Amazing stash!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

So how is that fridge working for you, Dave? I have an old one in my basement I was thinking about cleaning up and using. I wasn't sure how well it would work though...


----------



## Tritones

I dunno, Dave - it looks like you're running a little on the lean side. You need to fatten up that collection a little. :biggrin:


----------



## primetime76

WyldKnyght said:


> My God Dave, that's not a stash, that's a damn arsenal, you could start WW3 with that stuff, if it was food you could solve the world hunger issues...
> 
> Jealousy: is not the word to use, more like admiration, you are my new hero LOL
> 
> :hail :hail :hail :hail :hail
> 
> And people still try to challenge your bombing skills, obviously they haven't seen this thread, and if they did, they are just suicidal LOL LOL LOL


Ehhh, Smelvis is just a big ole teddy bear. He wouldn't hurt a fly with that stash.


----------



## WyldKnyght

primetime76 said:


> Ehhh, Smelvis is just a big ole teddy bear. He wouldn't hurt a fly with that stash.


What's that saying...

"If I had his stash, I'd burn mine" LOL LOL


----------



## dav0

Wait, doesn't everyone named Dave get to have a collection like that according to some strange by-law in the US Constitution? :tongue:

No eh? Oh well, back to my waiting for Veeral to do another group buy. :bored:


----------



## usrower321

CaptainBlenderman said:


> So how is that fridge working for you, Dave? I have an old one in my basement I was thinking about cleaning up and using. I wasn't sure how well it would work though...


I was also wondering about the fridge...I have a kenmore one I'm very tempted to convert. My stash is still small enough to fit in comfortably my 100 ct humi though.


----------



## WyldKnyght

usrower321 said:


> I was also wondering about the fridge...I have a kenmore one I'm very tempted to convert. My stash is still small enough to fit in comfortably my 100 ct humi though.


Thermoelectric fridges are better, the ones with condenser motors are harder to regulate, and I don't believe Kenmore makes a TE, but I could be wrong


----------



## smelvis

usrower321 said:


> I was also wondering about the fridge...I have a kenmore one I'm very tempted to convert. My stash is still small enough to fit in comfortably my 100 ct humi though.


Well obviously it's unplugged  otherwise it's just like a big cooler, needs better organizing but the temp and RH are spot on. the fridge is in the kitchen with my pellet stove and the temp still remains consistent. So if you can get it clean enough and smell free go for it cheap large storage.


----------



## Tritones

WyldKnyght said:


> What's that saying...
> 
> "If I had his stash, I'd burn mine" LOL LOL


I don't have his stash, but I _am_ burning mine - one stick a time!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Tritones said:


> I don't have his stash, but I _am_ burning mine - one stick a time!


That's what I was going for....play on words LOL


----------



## tobacmon

Dave what a nice stack of coffins --- I think I might know what the problem was that caused the mold---"Too many to keep track of!"

Any 07's in there_____


----------



## smelvis

tobacmon said:


> Dave what a nice stack of coffins --- I think I might know what the problem was that caused the mold---"Too many to keep track of!"
> 
> Any 07's in there_____


Thanks Paul
Never to many bro, the only mold was on those liberties we all had a problem with. I caught mine in plenty of time to enjoy the hell out of them. Yes some 07's!


----------



## usrower321

smelvis said:


> Well obviously it's unplugged  otherwise it's just like a big cooler, needs better organizing but the temp and RH are spot on. the fridge is in the kitchen with my pellet stove and the temp still remains consistent. So if you can get it clean enough and smell free go for it cheap large storage.


I don't plan on unplugging. I like my smokes at a nice 37* when I light up.:thumb:

I have a taller mini fridge so that would probably be a good size to expand for me. I may just leave all the piping and the condenser in if it passes the flashlight test, but I think it'll be a few months before I outgrow my 100 count so I don't need to worry about it right now.


----------



## smelvis

usrower321 said:


> I don't plan on unplugging. I like my smokes at a nice 37* when I light up.:thumb:
> 
> I have a taller mini fridge so that would probably be a good size to expand for me. I may just leave all the piping and the condenser in if it passes the flashlight test, but I think it'll be a few months before I outgrow my 100 count so I don't need to worry about it right now.


Okay have fun with it.


----------



## tobacmon

smelvis said:


> Thanks Paul
> Never to many bro, the only mold was on those liberties we all had a problem with. I caught mine in plenty of time to enjoy the hell out of them. Yes some 07's!


I had an 07 once in my box------many years of picking out the right line up!:rapture:


----------



## [email protected]

By Grabthar's hammer...


----------



## dubels

smelvis said:


> Sorry if this seems like bragging, I wasn't honest!!!!!!!


It is not bragging when you think about how much you give to the troops, and the amount you give back to the cigar smoking community. Its almost like that is a communal stash they way you just send those cigars out. Thanks for the pictures its always good to get a preview of cigar heaven.


----------



## dav0

smelvis said:


> Sorry if this seems like bragging, I wasn't honest!!!!!!!


Dude, a braggart would NEVER keep stogies in an ole' fridge - you are a home grown, verified, certifiable CIGAR ADDICT .........

........... and one day we all hope to grow up to be just like you!


----------



## smelvis

dav0 said:


> Dude, a braggart would NEVER keep stogies in an ole' fridge - you are a home grown, verified, certifiable CIGAR ADDICT .........
> 
> ........... and one day we all hope to grow up to be just like you!


Thanks Dave Guy's 
I do like sharing the pictures once in a while I do get excited just like anyone else does when I get something new. I made that comment about bragging and was wrong the person who said it was talking about someone else. Soi it's all good. I won't show today or that would be bragging. J/K


----------



## WyldKnyght

Dave, I think if I had 1/10th of what you are showing here, I'd be able to smoke for the rest of my life without ever having to buy another stick LOL LOL

Newbies :dizzy:


----------



## djangos

Dave one day in the very distant future, maybe, just maybe I will have about 10% of that stash and that would make me very happy!! Now I see where all the ammunition comes from! LOL!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Wow, I wish that was my stash.


----------



## smelvis

This weeks additions.


----------



## WyldKnyght

smelvis said:


> This weeks additions.


Your additions are bigger than my whole stash LOL


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

That is amazing Dave! You are a cigar fanatic!


----------



## WyldKnyght

I think that yellow box with the black and white checkers was accidently delivered to you, it was supposed to come to me LOL LOL:evil: :mischief: :dizzy: :dizzy: :dizzy:


----------



## usrower321

:twitch: Damn smelvis, not bad for a week's purchase.


----------



## kumanchu

wow......


----------



## rvan84

I have about 30 cigars coming in this week and thought it was a heavy week. Yet this website can always humble me.


----------



## tobacmon

Dag-Nabbit Dave you're killing me here----Nice pick ups --Very Nice Indeed!


----------



## smelvis

Okay so you asked for more pictures here's a couple more, I am still working on organizing my smelvadoor fridge humi, I got the door loaded and a bunch of my tats in there. I moved a few other things around too. You Like?


----------



## thebayratt

Sonuva....!!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Damn Dave that is one sweet fridge, even better than a beer fridge (* as I wipe the drool off my chin *) :rockon:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Damn Dave! I love your pictures, that is one nice fridge of cigars!


----------



## smelvis

Damn I am picture happy, here I missed a shelf in the fridge and just for the fun of it here's a couple more, the rest are way to messy to show right now, You can see my most prized possessions on top! Hope you enjoy the pictures.

Dave


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Now your just teasing!


----------



## smelvis

Sherlockholms said:


> Now your just teasing!


Sorry :bounce: :redface: :razz: :bounce:


----------



## WyldKnyght

smelvis said:


> Sorry :bounce: :redface: :razz: :bounce:


No you're not LOL LOL ound:


----------



## smelvis

WyldKnyght said:


> No you're not LOL LOL ound:


Well kinda, But you guy's did ask, I will stop with the pictures for awhile I promise! :cheeky:


----------



## WyldKnyght

smelvis said:


> Well kinda, But you guy's did ask, I will stop with the pictures for awhile I promise! :cheeky:


No don't stop, where am I going to get my dreams from ... LOL


----------



## smelvis

WyldKnyght said:


> No don't stop, where am I going to get my dreams from ... LOL


Naw to late now, I was gonna show you the others and maybe some coolers but Nooooo you went and ruined it ROTFLMAO :lalala:

You can redeem yourself by donating to the troops though, we'll see , hey how's your Holiday going so far, Your here with me of course I am having a ball myself LOL


----------



## WyldKnyght

smelvis said:


> Naw to late now, I was gonna show you the others and maybe some coolers but Nooooo you went and ruined it ROTFLMAO :lalala:
> 
> You can redeem yourself by donating to the troops though, we'll see , hey how's your Holiday going so far, Your here with me of course I am having a ball myself LOL


It's not an Official holiday in Canada, but I do respect all the men and women around the world who do their countries proud.

Went shopping with the wife today, and it's too damn cold to go out for a smoke, so I'm here LOL


----------



## Hinson

smelvis said:


> Well kinda, But you guy's did ask, I will stop with the pictures for awhile I promise! :cheeky:


I love the pics. Gives me ideas and I go searching the webs trying to find places to buy them. Awsome stash Dave.


----------



## kumanchu

impressive as ever mr. smelvis.


----------



## gehrig97

that is just... wow.


----------



## Jenady

smelvis said:


> daily special you come visit and smoke all you want for free :target:


If you were only a couple of thousand miles closer.

Great pictures Dave. Makes me envious of your organization and your contents.


----------



## dragonhead08




----------



## NoShhhSherlock

WyldKnyght said:


> No don't stop, where am I going to get my dreams from ... LOL


LOL, I will have to second this! :hail:


----------



## David_ESM

Incredible. Simply incredible.


----------



## smelvis

Jenady said:


> If you were only a couple of thousand miles closer.
> 
> Great pictures Dave. Makes me envious of your organization and your contents.


Man too bad Bro I would Love if you came to visit, Oh well I will make it your way then someday or to Ron's and you can meet us there!


----------



## Wiseguy1982

smelvis said:


> Check out my fairly well organized humidors and let me know what you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay that's about all I should show, gotta leave something to the imaginations. :hurt:


I'm pretty sure I would take someone's life for even a quarter of all of that.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Wiseguy1982 said:


> I'm pretty sure I would take someone's life for even a quarter of all of that.


You can fake my death and we'll split the 1/4 LOL LOL


----------



## m00chness

Holy shizer!

You sir are my new role model. I think the next addition is an actual midget cigar roller huh?


----------



## CigarMike

smelvis said:


> Okay so you asked for more pictures here's a couple more, I am still working on organizing my smelvadoor fridge humi, I got the door loaded and a bunch of my tats in there. I moved a few other things around too. You Like?


HAHA.

The "smelvadoor". Thats epic. You, my sir, humble us all with your collection and your efforts to provide stogies to our troops for their continous bravery away from home. My hat is off to you, my good man. Keep up the good work and as always pictures are awesome.


----------



## Booyaa

m00chness said:


> Holy shizer!
> 
> You sir are my new role model. *I think the next addition is an actual midget cigar roller huh?*


Now THAT would be an even higher level of awesomeness!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Hmm.. Anyway we can get a peak inside of those coolidors smelvis? Just a widdle peak? :happy:


----------



## Torqued

Subscribing for more pics.


----------



## smelvis

Sherlockholms said:


> Hmm.. Anyway we can get a peak inside of those coolidors smelvis? Just a widdle peak? :happy:


Just cigars bro, a couple are for the troops. some are for my stuff run off extras whatnot 

Oh and I keep a midget Roller in the bigger one


----------



## Hoghunter

wow!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

"Oh and I keep a midget Roller in the bigger one"

I knew It!


----------



## SmokinSpider

huh, never knew a bomb factory looked that organized. What I would do for your Opus X drawer?

Awsome collection Dave, truely inspirational.


----------



## dahu

when I grow up, I want to be like Dave

:bowdown::clap2::banana::dr:


----------



## WyldKnyght

dahu said:


> when I grow up, I want to be like Dave
> 
> :bowdown::clap2::banana::dr:


I want to be Dave's Son... I'll smoke with him now, but like the inheritance... LOL
:smoke: :evil: :mischief: :dizzy:


----------



## dahu

WyldKnyght said:


> I want to be Dave's Son... I'll smoke with him now, but like the inheritance... LOL
> :smoke: :evil: :mischief: :dizzy:


lmao:rofl:


----------



## ko4000

iojmgwriao <---- thats my jaw hitting the keyboard.... Seriously, the most impressive collection Ive ever laid eyes on. Can I come over?


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

WyldKnyght said:


> I want to be Dave's Son... I'll smoke with him now, but like the inheritance... LOL
> :smoke: :evil: :mischief: :dizzy:


Not going to happen! He will either donate his stash to the troops or be berried with it, not passing along to someone for him! LOL


----------



## smelvis

ko4000 said:


> iojmgwriao <---- thats my jaw hitting the keyboard.... Seriously, the most impressive collection Ive ever laid eyes on. Can I come over?


Sure you can almost all of Puff is welcome here and can free reign of almost all my humidors. That's what they are for.


----------



## smelvis

Sherlockholms said:


> Not going to happen! He will either donate his stash to the troops or be berried with it, not passing along to someone for him! LOL


Justin my Nephew is my executor he will do right by the troops and split my shit and 40 acres and the mule, well the mule may be hard to split but sh*t that will be his problem LOL

My money if I dropped goes to a couple friends and Justin, Both are as close as family and are fighting to survive. Justin is a good nephew I am pretty proud of him my brother did good there!!! He is always willing to help me he even helped me clean this dump!

Yeah I have a plan for everything but you know what I haven't redid the damn will yet, Thanks I better get on that and stop putting it off.

But yes as I said above all are welcome to come smoke and even stay for a few day's if they want to, dumpy house but free 

Now off to buy some cigars LOL


----------



## Rock31

Yea you need more cigars


----------



## smelvis

Rock31 said:


> Yea you need more cigars


 Cuban LE and RE's I hope LOL if not I'll find something


----------



## Goingyard

Wow that is amazing. Congrats on the humidor.


----------



## joshbhs04

wow very nice collection. someday i want to be there.... as long as my wife lets me!:kicknuts:


----------



## Booyaa

smelvis said:


> Justin my Nephew is my executor he will do right by the troops and split my shit and 40 acres and the mule, well the mule may be hard to split but sh*t that will be his problem LOL
> 
> My money if I dropped goes to a couple friends and Justin, Both are as close as family and are fighting to survive. Justin is a good nephew I am pretty proud of him my brother did good there!!! He is always willing to help me he even helped me clean this dump!
> 
> Yeah I have a plan for everything but you know what I haven't redid the damn will yet, Thanks I better get on that and stop putting it off.
> 
> But yes as I said above all are welcome to come smoke and even stay for a few day's if they want to, dumpy house but free
> 
> Now off to buy some cigars LOL


You are truly a beautiful man Smelvis and a real inspiration especially with the work you do for the troops.


----------



## smelvis

Booyaa said:


> You are truly a beautiful man Smelvis and a real inspiration especially with the work you do for the troops.


Thank You Dave for the kind words!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Hey guys we need to stop...LOL

Poor Dave's head will exploded LOL LOL


In all honesty Dave, you are a true gentleman and a great BOTL...


----------



## smelvis

WyldKnyght said:


> Hey guys we need to stop...LOL
> 
> Poor Dave's head will exploded LOL LOL
> 
> In all honesty Dave, you are a true gentleman and a great BOTL...


Oh no that was a perfect description, nothing wrong with an honest accurate description  :behindsofa:


----------



## StayingWarm

I somehow just found this thread. Dave, if you need a son, housekeeper and/or guy acting like a plastic flamingo, just let me know. You can pay in smokes! We'll both win )


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

I just found this thread and only read the OP

but 

DAMN, That is IMPRESSIVE 

nice collection.


----------



## DW9000

I like what i see in this stash. I also like the humi tower


----------



## Gronk Bronson

Wow Dave!!

Just saw this thread and had to chime in and say that I'm impressed sir......

:bowdown:

I think if I had that many sticks I would have to either kick one of my kids out, or make them share a bedroom as so I could convert their room into my new walk-in humidor!!!


----------



## smelvis

Okay a couple updated and some are the same. with my sampler sales many of the coffins are now gone but most of the rest looks about the same. I posted this on another site so a good time for me to just hit paste so I am. 

First my Prized Possessions Flags and stuff given to me by the troops. The most important stuff in my house.
































Okay now some cigars. Some updated some older!


----------



## smelvis




----------



## Shibby

Wow thats an impressive stash!!! All the stuff from the military is definitely amazing, shows just how much you actually do for them, and shows that it is greatly appreciated. Amazing what a few cigars can do


----------



## titlowda

Dave I will take 2 of everything:twitch:.

Awsome stash and it is good to know how much you appriciate what we send you.


----------



## jimbo1

very nice, a great looking collection for a great BOTL.......to think when I first joined you were gonna take a break from the forum.........thankfully you didn't.............the work you do is invaluable, be proud and celebrate your accomplishments......then get back to it  All the best and God bless brother


----------



## smelvis

Thanks Guy's
I do appreciate the stuff you send me it's my most valuable stuff in my house. I am not just saying that I can't physically do what you guy's do or if I was younger I would be with you. This is a way I can help and I am very proud to be able to do something.

Oh and if anyone wondered the knife in the case is my Dad's twin brothers knife he carried in the big one. he changed the handle but it's awful important to me. It was pretty hard to talk to him since my Pops had already passed and my Uncle sounded just like him. he was very proud of his service and it's a shame I didn't know him better.

People with parents cherish them dudes and dudettes I would give an arm to have just a few more hours with my folks. I was a screw up when they passed and they didn't see me grow up and turn into a good man. I try to make them proud of me every day. 20/30 years later I still miss them like they passed yesterday. don't make my mistake you can never get time back!!! sorry I always try to say this if just one person see's it then I helped.

Well thanks for the compliments! Love you guy's 

Dave


----------



## Swany

I saw it brother man. Deep. I like it. And it's very true. 

And I love the new pics. So how far are you from the Fort Lewis. I may have to get stationed there. I would do a documentary on how Smelvis does what he does, so we can "get away" from the BS while were away. For the troops that is.


----------



## smelvis

Rob just a about ten miles farther than smokey joes, maybe 45 minutes depending on traffic. come on down!


----------



## Swany

Believe me, I would in a heart beat, just to sit down and have a smoke with you. I have great respect for you and what you do for the troops. Ohh and not to mention getting a pic with your stash in the background. Lol.


----------



## Kodos44

Holy cigar stash **** Batman!


----------



## Kodos44

Oh boy. I guess p o r n is filtered.


----------



## Kodos44

smelvis said:


> People with parents cherish them dudes and dudettes I would give an arm to have just a few more hours with my folks. I was a screw up when they passed and they didn't see me grow up and turn into a good man. I try to make them proud of me every day. 20/30 years later I still miss them like they passed yesterday. don't make my mistake you can never get time back!!! sorry I always try to say this if just one person see's it then I he
> 
> Dave


Time is cruel like that. You just never get it back. I'm right with you on this brother.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

Nice collection Dave. I really like the framed knife. I'm also glad to see the flags being taken care of. When my aunt died we found my uncle's flag in a paper bag in a back room, it is now in a proper case. 

As for the cigars. I am very impressed. Especially with the freezer door.


----------



## Swany

HEY DAVE, quick question, do you not send out the Smelvis flashlight with your bombs anymore? Waht made me think of this was on top of your fuente cab I saw a flashlight, and was like, hey, I havent seen one of those in a while.


----------



## smelvis

Kodos44 said:


> Time is cruel like that. You just never get it back. I'm right with you on this brother.


I hear ya I had Great Parents they know I thought it though and I believe they know what I am now! Thanks man!!



Swany said:


> HEY DAVE, quick question, do you not send out the Smelvis flashlight with your bombs anymore? Waht made me think of this was on top of your fuente cab I saw a flashlight, and was like, hey, I havent seen one of those in a while.


I do but ran out and my last order took three months they only use my paypoo for access and since the locked my account I couldn't do anything. I expect after the raffle and bombing continues they will be right there in every box,



Swany said:


> Believe me, I would in a heart beat, just to sit down and have a smoke with you. I have great respect for you and what you do for the troops. Ohh and not to mention getting a pic with your stash in the background. Lol.


You and anyone from Puff especially Soldiers are always welcome!


----------



## smelvis

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Nice collection Dave. I really like the framed knife. I'm also glad to see the flags being taken care of. When my aunt died we found my uncle's flag in a paper bag in a back room, it is now in a proper case.
> 
> As for the cigars. I am very impressed. Especially with the freezer door.


I understand we had some pukes burning one across from where I work it was so hard not to throttle them. I know we fought for that right but that one should be a law against it IMHO period with sever penalties!!!

Now I could get you a freezer door for $25 bucks but shipping would be a bitch LMK 

Thanks Man and Thanks for your support via PM brother Love Ya Bro!!

Dave


----------



## FinalBoss

Wow, that's an amazing amount of cigars. It must be extremely difficult trying to decide which one to smoke on any given day. I'm down to 2 cigars because I've been smoking them faster than I'm winning them on cbid! I now have a baseline for where my stash needs to be! =)


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace

One word... Impressive... On everything.. what you do, the effort you put in, and of course one heck of a stash you got!


----------



## stew

Dave, you truely are the "Man"! Not only do you have what I now believe to be the true "Holy Grail" of cigars but your dedication and devotion to the Troops is just down right "Rightous"!!! Keep up the good work brother, I have the utmost respective for you and your endeavors!


----------



## castaweb

Dave, what an incredible stash. Some great stuff there.

And you have much respect from me for the efforts you make for our men and women in uniform. You are indeed a good man and a good friend to many here.


----------



## smelvis

Thanks guy's it's nice to show off part of the stash since we all like pictures but your words are awful nice to hear.

Dave


----------



## Zogg

smelvis said:


> Thanks guy's it's nice to show off part of the stash since we all like pictures but your words are awful nice to hear.
> 
> Dave


I'm not good enough at writing to compare to your stash! XD


----------



## Shibby

smelvis said:


> Hum I wonder if I can play the sick uncle card and get him to help again ROTFLMAO :hail:


Hell, if i wasnt leaving for college soon id do it, given it hasnt been done yet


----------



## smelvis

The stash has changed so much since Justin did my inventory I'm afraid I would have to start over, also way to much can't be claimed on insurance anyway, My tower is all isom's and I am taking space in others now. it was planned but quite a site to see now. Ron the old guy we all call Shuckins keeps giving me these expensive cigars I then have to immediately go out and buy boxes of them because old or not he has good taste! It's all his fault


----------



## neil

you seriously have 100x more boxes of cigars than what i have of singles lol my stash consists of only a handful of cigars :[ someday ill have as many as you!


----------



## Danfish98

Not sure how I missed this thread until now but that is an impressive stash Dave. Both cigars and plaques back from the troops.


----------



## smelvis

I guess Lighters are part of my collections and it's getting bigger LOL


----------



## Rock31

I absolutely love that lighter!!

Nice accessory collection


----------



## smelvis

Might as well as the cigars for the week.


----------



## smelvis

Might as well as the cigars for the week.


----------



## sligub

I see something I bombed in your collection proud day Lol, Also damn thats a nice weeks worth.


----------



## zenom

Nice week for you smelvis.


----------



## ejgarnut

i like this thread Dave


----------



## smelvis

sligub said:


> I see something I bombed in your collection proud day Lol, Also damn thats a nice weeks worth.


You sure Ross the recent pictures are all stuff I bought this last week or so. :usa2:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

Those are some nice looking cigars. A whole box of sharks. I see a chilly pepper. What kind of tatuaje are they


----------



## smelvis

2003 corojus (spelling) LOL and P 2's I think I like P's


----------



## ShortFuse

I am at a loss for words... which is rare.


----------



## smelvis

Just for those that don't know me and think maybe I'm showing off, we'll I am LOL I'm proud of my stash and stuff. What isn't known is I give a lot away in the case of the lighters and cutters most will be gifts or prizes for troop rallies. Including several ST Duponts!

Just saying and Thanks for all the nice words or in Thoms case lack of


----------



## keen smoke

Nice one, looks lovely :>


----------



## smelvis

Andy and some guy's wanted to see my Beautiful Presents so here they are. Still needs work but a good start.


----------



## ejgarnut

awesome Dave!

if i may say, i think this might even rival your stash of smokes...

it is definitely to be proud of!


----------



## smelvis

*FYI
Thanks for all the help Jacob but we are back to normal again and all donations that were going to Jacob can now return to me. Thanks again for a great Rally and all the help made it a whole lot easier for me. but I am VERY anxious to get the supplies from Jacob and get on with business as usual.  Love You All :usa2:

Thank You All! :banana:

Dave :banana:

Mailing :banana:

Dave Bonnette
PO box 3563
Bellevue, WA 98009
$ [email protected],.com *

PS I hired a cleaning crew for my hole house and have moved a bunch of Troop stuff into a spare room so I now have a very large area being set up as a quite efficient Troop storage and box loading area. Pretty proud of this! My living space is now all personal humidors and this stuff.


----------



## kozzman555

Wow that's pretty awesome setup you have there!


----------



## smelvis

Bumped at the request of pittjitsu The stash is about 50% bigger and has changed to about 60/70% Cuban I will update when I move and have helper here.


----------



## cavscout98

Wow, just wow...


----------



## smelvis

titlowda said:


> Dave I will take 2 of everything:twitch:.
> 
> Awsome stash and it is good to know how much you appreciate what we send you.


Yeah Dustin to show you how proud I am of it all and I have 8 Flags and certificates now. Anyway I am buying my MotorHome to make sure there is wall space to hang it all. I won't buy anything I can't hang it in.

Thanks Again.


----------



## NorthernGoose

Oh my. I think I'd be a little overwhelmed with a stash like that, looks good though


----------



## smelvis

It is now much much better


----------



## Quickdraw559

Do you know, by memory, where each and every cigar is? Or do you just walk up and grab a humi at random? Another awesome collection. This site is great.


----------



## smelvis

Quickdraw559 said:


> Do you know, by memory, where each and every cigar is? Or do you just walk up and grab a humi at random? Another awesome collection. This site is great.


No I don't even know of some boxes kinda funny I was packing a box I owed Ross and found some cuban coros mixed with my Fuentes so no I don't


----------



## 4pistonjosh

That's what I call a very nice surprise. Im gonna go check with my fuente maybe I forgot some coros in my stash to........damn no luck only fuente. Haha jk


----------



## WitnessProtection

Jealousy flaring... :lol:

Amazing stuff.


----------

